# Paypal Registrierung funktioniert nicht



## Bot_mit_Ping (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Da ich noch keinen Paypal-Account habe dachte ich mir ich erstelle mir mal einen. Leider kommt bei der Registrierung seit ein paar Tagen die Meldung "Überprüfen Sie Ihre Eingaben und versuchen Sie es erneut. " 
Ich habe alles korrekt eingegeben und auch die AGB bestätigt. Hat jemand Ideen an was das liegen kann? Mit einem anderen Brwoser habe ich es bereits ausprobiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. 

Gruß


----------



## Amon (18. Juni 2017)

Eventuell hat PayPal gerade Probleme. Versuch mal den Support anzurufen, vielleicht wissen die ja weiter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2017)

Also ich hatte keine Probleme heute. Versuchs villeicht mal heute neu, ev gabs Probleme. Hab das erste mal seit einigen WOchen was über Paypal bezahlt weswegen ich dir nicht sagen kann obs Probleme gab.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. September 2017)

Habe heute nochmal Lust gehabt es zu probieren, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Interessant ist das die meinen Nachnamen nicht akzeptieren. Dieser ist jedoch nichts besonderes und ich habe auch nur diesen ins Feld eingegeben.


----------



## MrMang0 (13. Oktober 2017)

Heyo, Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Ich versuche seit 6 Wochen (4 mal wöchentlich, auf unterschiedlichen Geräten und mit anderen email Adressen) mich bei paypal zu registrieren. Und es funktioniert einfach nicht. ich habe schon acht mal beim Kundenservice angerufen und jedes mal die selben Standardfragen an den Kopf geschmissen bekommen "haben sie einen anderen browser versucht?" "haben sie mal Cookies und verlauf gelöscht?" Alles gemacht und nichts bei rumgekommen. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte. 
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn einer von euch eine Lösung parat hat.

Edit: Und mir wird kein Feld als rot markiert. Ich habe null Ahnung woran es liegt.


----------



## Sedair (26. November 2017)

Habe das selbe Problem seit gestern.
Jemand eine Lösung mittlerweile gefunden?


----------



## AtticJester (21. Dezember 2017)

Da ich das selbe Problem eben hatte, wollte ich es hier mal reinschreiben, weil der Thread das erste Googleergebnis ist was dazu auftaucht:

Über die Android-Paypal-App hat es bei mir dann funktioniert.

Hatte vorher auch andere Browser und PCs ausprobiert. Ging alles nicht. In der App die exakt gleichen Daten verwendet und es ging.


----------



## DerHansPeter (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte auch gerade das selbe Problem. Die Lösung ist: --> Keine Umlaute im Passwort benutzen. Der Fehler war das "ö" im Passwort. Jedoch macht Paypal nur in der App darauf aufmerksam, jedoch nicht in den Browseranwendungen.

Grüße
DerHansPeter


----------

